# Chevy dogs



## doughboi

I'm trying to get a better understanding about these dogs is chevy a bloodline or is it called eddington dog?I know that chevy was the son of wannabe which was a whopper dog.And that they came from dog de bourdeux wich from my understanding is a french mastiff.Which was bred into a american bulldog and possibly apbt too.I've heard Eddington bred these dogs for weight pulling and their close to 10-140 in lbs what I don't know is what kind of breed is the chevy dog.I know its reg wirh UKC and ADBA as apbts but are they truly apbts working mastiffs or bandgogges?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

I have 3 dogs that are have chevy within the first 4 gens. Chevy bred down and inbred I would consider a bloodline. ALOT of dogs are based off of chevy. As you said on paper they're apbt. Now nothing stated by you, I, or anyone else is fact. It's all speculation as mr Eddington isnt here to validate anything. The controversy really shouldn't start with "whopper" himself. "Parkers bouncer" is a mastiff lookimg dog in whoppers pedigree. Eddington ran freeman bloodline and mixed lager breed dogs into his yard once pit fighting was made illegal in an attempt to bring the sport of weight pull into the limelight. 

I personally dont believe whopper was Chevy dad. That litter is very suspicious. A litter of red rednose dogs out of two black nosed dogs. Other dogs bred down from whopper carry a brindle pattern from what ive seen. Firehazard posted a picture of an old strain ddb or french mastiff that is now extinct. You can see the resemblance in chevy and even my own dog gage. Now this old strain ddb isnt the turner and hooch show dog you see today. These dogs were pit dogs and there is evidence of this old strain fighting other dogs and wolves as well as being used as guardian dogs. Be it the old strain ddb or american bulldog the offspring would maintain da and drive. He really wasnt losing anything with this mix. Mainly just adding size to his stock. It has proven to work time and time again in weight pull competitions. Theres alot of hear say about how the adba gave him permission and rumors of the actual origins of whopper. I really dont put to much stock in any of it. The dogs speak for themselves. 

Eddington also maintained is game dogs until his death.

To my understanding (and correct me if im wrong) a bandog is a apbt/ mastiff mix bred for personal protection. Chevy dogs arent apbt because of the mastiff influence. I would say they're bandogs even though they arent bred for pp because they're mastiff apbt crosses. 

I guess what it really boils down to is it depends on who you talk to as to what theyre called and what stories you hear about whopper and his origins. I let the dogs speak for themselves. I will always have a chevy bred dog in my yard as long as i am breathing. Hopefully Firehazard, km, or someone else will come in and help shed some more light on this subject.


----------



## 904bullys

Mutts and not in a good way


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Two of my three chevy bred dogs

Flex 90lbs 2 years old chevy camelot/peterson and dagger









The hooker 9 months in this pic and 60lbs chevy camelot/peterson and half avant


----------



## Just Tap Pits

904bullys said:


> Mutts and not in a good way


Yet im pretty sure chevy is one of the if not the most winning dog in wp history...... they may indeed be mutts but they're amazing if bred and handled correctly.... atleast they cam wok and have a purpose... thanks for bashing my whole yard.....


----------



## doughboi

Just Tap Pits said:


> I have 3 dogs that are have chevy within the first 4 gens. Chevy bred down and inbred I would consider a bloodline. ALOT of dogs are based off of chevy. As you said on paper they're apbt. Now nothing stated by you, I, or anyone else is fact. It's all speculation as mr Eddington isnt here to validate anything. The controversy really shouldn't start with "whopper" himself. "Parkers bouncer" is a mastiff lookimg dog in whoppers pedigree. Eddington ran freeman bloodline and mixed lager breed dogs into his yard once pit fighting was made illegal in an attempt to bring the sport of weight pull into the limelight.
> 
> I personally dont believe whopper was Chevy dad. That litter is very suspicious. A litter of red rednose dogs out of two black nosed dogs. Other dogs bred down from whopper carry a brindle pattern from what ive seen. Firehazard posted a picture of an old strain ddb or french mastiff that is now extinct. You can see the resemblance in chevy and even my own dog gage. Now this old strain ddb isnt the turner and hooch show dog you see today. These dogs were pit dogs and there is evidence of this old strain fighting other dogs and wolves as well as being used as guardian dogs. Be it the old strain ddb or american bulldog the offspring would maintain da and drive. He really wasnt losing anything with this mix. Mainly just adding size to his stock. It has proven to work time and time again in weight pull competitions. Theres alot of hear say about how the adba gave him permission and rumors of the actual origins of whopper. I really dont put to much stock in any of it. The dogs speak for themselves.
> 
> Eddington also maintained is game dogs until his death.
> 
> To my understanding (and correct me if im wrong) a bandog is a apbt/ mastiff mix bred for personal protection. Chevy dogs arent apbt because of the mastiff influence. I would say they're bandogs even though they arent bred for pp because they're mastiff apbt crosses.
> 
> I guess what it really boils down to is it depends on who you talk to as to what theyre called and what stories you hear about whopper and his origins. I let the dogs speak for themselves. I will always have a chevy bred dog in my yard as long as i am breathing. Hopefully Firehazard, km, or someone else will come in and help shed some more light on this subject.


Thanks for the info and it was helpful.I to have heard that adba gave Mr. Eddington permission to cross breed like that but only he knows exactly what he bred and how.Quick question was camalot a game bloodline first then some how got into the world?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Camelot was bred down from ben Reyes stock in florida. When art got them he matched and hunted his dogs. Theres stories of camelot the duke leaving shot glass sized holes in other dogs. Art and kenny teamed up together, had a falling out, kenny held onto the camelot name and has bred the line. anything camelot that has "chief" in the pedigree is out of kennys stock. Anything with camelots "trip" in it is bully as trio was an amstaff. That was also kennys doing. When art maintained the line they were fast lane dogs. None of them florida boys wanted a dog that wouldnt hunt or scrap. When it comes to camelot it depends on the individual dogs in the ped. I also know "kubars gold bud"(dukes dad) was a man biter. Alot of ppl have came in and taken the line in many directions. Lynda peterson bred for a thicker built dog like kenny.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Avant is the same way. Mt avant used to own "alien" littermate to "steves bullshit". Both winning pit dogs. Once the bigger is better bully craze took hold he bred (believe it or not) basset hounds in to shorten the front legs. They most likely bred in mastiff to broaden the chest also. Theyre trainwrecks with high rears, swayed backs, short, bowed, easty westy front legs, and giant chests. I honestly second guessed getting the hooker because of the avant but luckily she didnt take on those faults (which is a huge surprise because those genes seem to come through more often then not with avant dogs). 

I had already paid for a pup the breeding I wanted a pup from didnt take and the female I wanted my pup from was retired. The hookers mom actually came from the parents I wanted my female from (flexs dad bred back to his gma). I didnt want to double down on the dagger in flex so I had to opt for a full avant male bred to a female with the ped I wanted my female to have. Hopefully if bred to flex (assuming they both prove themselves) I will have pups that originally set out to try to produce.


----------



## Firehazard

Your hitting on good facts and are just about SPOT on: just remember... pride aside.. dogs were rung.. No camelot dog ever out worked any of these other strains to be used on hogs.. I heard that stuff but the dogs just didn't cut it. 90lbs+ APBT with suposed deep game history and winded in no time, they tried em in Hawaii too. BIG STRONG .. not much wind or legs under em. I've seen the best of OFRN hog dogs JRB hog dogs, Hammonds Hog dogs, Halls, Eli, Mason.. and Camelot wasn't even close. I was always confused by what was said vs the dog in front me. I just wouldnt touch it, I had whopper sources of true monsters. Those dogs are all but dead and gone now. Mealer might still produce one or two now and again but nope those high end large dogs dont last long with out vigilance. Now its all been smashed together.. So I think a few of you have the right idea how to clean it up, just be sure to cull from breeding the dogs that should not be bred. I always bring up the DDB because it vital people understand they are working with genetics from very old bulldogs indeed.

Avant .. had some good stuff.. like so many could be a rung dog in there or two or three as well..

Chevy Red is the alltime top pull dog I believe. I don't know that I've ever seen his record broke.

Look at the dogs look at the pedigrees.. like so many rung the entire package of the dog changes from breeding that should not have made those dramatic changes.

Theres no reason to point fingers and talk smack, the reasoning is to better under stand the the genetic stock of the dog; why it is the way it is. My whopper dogs and the whopper dogs we had in Okla were chain breaking, kennel ripping, door eating, uncontrolable hulks with even distribution.. we bred mutants that were 115lbs easy and problem dogs... they get loose and kill everything. Hand me downs from some of Eddies original X's. Stacked on each other ..

Now I've been on this place for a while and we've had every convo and I've been here long enough to learn and prove myself wrong time to time with facts from my own relaying information. Its very important to know that they are all bulldogs on the DNA scale they all come from the fighting dog of gaul. So essentially those dogs are :







[/URL][/IMG]

Supporting throwback original DDB genetics .. ^^ 1976 DDB import throwback extinct figting strain. probably similar to that which sired Parkers Bouncer and foundation of Whopper.

I seen Dagger in OKC still have the pic, he was 130lbs of ripped bandog sized bulldog which is a bandog. Thats a mastiff. The first mastiff were taken from pit dogs bred big kept on chains.. they bred them together then back to the fighting bulldog to get he bullmastiff.. in late 1800s they took the last of the original DDB which was going extinct and pulled in bullmastiff.. 

Taken early 1900s Dogue De Boredeaux without the Bullmastiff influx. 
.......... So you can clearly see they are supporting old genes of a gladiator bandog......

What to do with that  well Eddie kept it tight with bozo blood and other game family stuff too!  He rung the dogs so people wouldnt know the formula much like Carver. With whopper... Your either breeding bulldogs, or your not. Those big 110lbs dogs are bandogs, its their size and function. Bandogs are bulldogs of massive size.

before anyone thinks I've not done my research know that in 1900 the BOXER (fighter) the german PIT BULLDOG was the same dog as the English/American PIT BULLDOG

Only they called them kempfer often meaning dangerous dog. Cause they bit EVERYBODY and EVERYANIMAL

So if you wanna finesse that whopper out and surface more high end traits be ready for a hulk that will require 24hr hands on surveillance by you.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Thanks fire.


----------



## hashbrown

I want to know more about Flex's laser beam eyes, Is that a Chevy characteristic or is it something that can be replicated with diet or exercise?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

No thats a my yard only specialty lol


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Fire from the "no need to talk smack" down that sums up flex but at 90lbs
And you and I have talked about what im working on with this big boys offspring. Watch that what comes down in about 2 generations strictly off Flex. Gage has nice size and temperament but flex is my cornerstone :thumbsup::cheers:


----------



## Just Tap Pits

And id like to add that I think Eddington doubled up on that old strain ddb for chevy. Or took it straight to a red apbt of true function and form. He dnt look anything like whopper 
Chevy red dog 


















Kickass kicker(chevys littermate brother)









And heres whopper(chevys "sire")









Heres grimes im a dandy(chevys "dam")


----------



## KMdogs

To my understanding (and correct me if im wrong) a bandog is a apbt/ mastiff mix bred for personal protection. Chevy dogs arent apbt because of the mastiff influence. I would say they're bandogs even though they arent bred for pp because they're mastiff apbt crosses. 

Mastiffs that fall under the term Bandog have been around long before the name American Pit Bull Terrier.. Bandogs and original Bulldog (pre APBT) are two of the oldest genetic k9s. (especially considering they intertwine with each other in many time periods) If you take an APBT and a working Mastiff and cross them, all you are ending up with are mutts OR a base line for a foundation. However, any of your traditional molossers are Bandogs.. Dogo, Presas, Filas, Corso, Caucasian, Neo, Perras, Danes/EDs are all Bandogs in traditional stock.. Far more out there than that short list and many can trace right back to selectively bred ED/Bulldog genes as two of the oldest foundations.

Chevy, Camelot, etc are washed out mostly.. The few properly built large stock make good pullers, but lack that of a working animal.. Destroyed in basically any real venue that truly tests an animals ability. Hindered by size, mass and bred to be watered down large dogs.. Essentially. 

Now i've seen some large stock whoppers do well in the woods but far from high end, Dogos (and a few other high end Bandogs) as well as high end Bulldogs run circles around them dogs all day long.

Otherwise i revert back to Stans post..


----------



## doughboi

Firehazard said:


> Your hitting on good facts and are just about SPOT on: just remember... pride aside.. dogs were rung.. No camelot dog ever out worked any of these other strains to be used on hogs.. I heard that stuff but the dogs just didn't cut it. 90lbs+ APBT with suposed deep game history and winded in no time, they tried em in Hawaii too. BIG STRONG .. not much wind or legs under em. I've seen the best of OFRN hog dogs JRB hog dogs, Hammonds Hog dogs, Halls, Eli, Mason.. and Camelot wasn't even close. I was always confused by what was said vs the dog in front me. I just wouldnt touch it, I had whopper sources of true monsters. Those dogs are all but dead and gone now. Mealer might still produce one or two now and again but nope those high end large dogs dont last long with out vigilance. Now its all been smashed together.. So I think a few of you have the right idea how to clean it up, just be sure to cull from breeding the dogs that should not be bred. I always bring up the DDB because it vital people understand they are working with genetics from very old bulldogs indeed.
> 
> Avant .. had some good stuff.. like so many could be a rung dog in there or two or three as well..
> 
> Chevy Red is the alltime top pull dog I believe. I don't know that I've ever seen his record broke.
> 
> Look at the dogs look at the pedigrees.. like so many rung the entire package of the dog changes from breeding that should not have made those dramatic changes.
> 
> Theres no reason to point fingers and talk smack, the reasoning is to better under stand the the genetic stock of the dog; why it is the way it is. My whopper dogs and the whopper dogs we had in Okla were chain breaking, kennel ripping, door eating, uncontrolable hulks with even distribution.. we bred mutants that were 115lbs easy and problem dogs... they get loose and kill everything. Hand me downs from some of Eddies original X's. Stacked on each other ..
> 
> Now I've been on this place for a while and we've had every convo and I've been here long enough to learn and prove myself wrong time to time with facts from my own relaying information. Its very important to know that they are all bulldogs on the DNA scale they all come from the fighting dog of gaul. So essentially those dogs are :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Supporting throwback original DDB genetics .. ^^ 1976 DDB import throwback extinct figting strain. probably similar to that which sired Parkers Bouncer and foundation of Whopper.
> 
> I seen Dagger in OKC still have the pic, he was 130lbs of ripped bandog sized bulldog which is a bandog. Thats a mastiff. The first mastiff were taken from pit dogs bred big kept on chains.. they bred them together then back to the fighting bulldog to get he bullmastiff.. in late 1800s they took the last of the original DDB which was going extinct and pulled in bullmastiff..
> 
> Taken early 1900s Dogue De Boredeaux without the Bullmastiff influx.
> .......... So you can clearly see they are supporting old genes of a gladiator bandog......
> 
> What to do with that  well Eddie kept it tight with bozo blood and other game family stuff too!  He rung the dogs so people wouldnt know the formula much like Carver. With whopper... Your either breeding bulldogs, or your not. Those big 110lbs dogs are bandogs, its their size and function. Bandogs are bulldogs of massive size.
> 
> before anyone thinks I've not done my research know that in 1900 the BOXER (fighter) the german PIT BULLDOG was the same dog as the English/American PIT BULLDOG
> 
> Only they called them kempfer often meaning dangerous dog. Cause they bit EVERYBODY and EVERYANIMAL
> 
> So if you wanna finesse that whopper out and surface more high end traits be ready for a hulk that will require 24hr hands on surveillance by you.


:cheers::goodpost: Thank you so much Firehazard you were actually the person whom name came up when I asked this question to some ppl on FB.Again that was more than helpful.One morw question so the OFRN hog dogs JRB hog dogs, Hammonds Hog dogs, Halls, Eli, Mason were all good hog dogs and also big or wasn't big?


----------



## Firehazard

65-75lbs ... hard fast dogs... Havent ever seen a hog dog worth a  over 75lbs IMO without having a few other real bulldogs or a pack of curs to help it out. .. No prob.. glad I could help out. Find a good whopper and its easy to fall for em, maintaining good ones is harder because people refuse to look at the genetics right in front of em. I fell harder for the JRB, now they aint the same either but still good dogs. Good dogs are where you find em, do your homework find your favorite stock and stick with it.


----------



## Rudy4747

I know a guy in MO that runs great eddington blood Clouse hemphil wilder with the whopper as an out. 38 pound beasties. Willing to owrk their buts off! just saying people pretend liek they know but until you see em close to the sorce you got no idea...


----------



## Firehazard

Rudy4747 said:


> I know a guy in MO that runs great eddington blood Clouse hemphil wilder with the whopper as an out. 38 pound beasties. Willing to owrk their buts off! just saying people pretend liek they know but until you see em close to the sorce you got no idea...


See that ^^ that there is the style  the secret to our sauce was tonka/wilder,hemphill ..


> (remember the spanish red bulldogs that were here before colonists and that lightners early dogs with no ped have spanish names, and thus the old red lookd much like that blk and white of that DDB with lil difference we know this cause look how big the hemphill/whilder stuff was, he didnt cross that with no hound lightners dogs were huge red dogs.)


thus the genetic power of manipulation in the gene of whopper and OFRN  I had similar size dogs when I dropped out and I kept my yoda stuff w/smidges of whopper but you said it right there rudy and props to your MO buddy.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Hey fire, wanna give me a run down on flex? Dnt hold back let me know the business 
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [257246] :: LYNCH'S FLEXING WARRIOR


----------



## Firehazard

duke is the primary genetic factor in your dog over all by way of all the camelot (duke/maxine) both abnormal for any pure OFRN dog  so you have Camelots whopper/ofrn stuff 50% with Kemp Whopper stuff spliced w/ castillo (only honest big OFRN IMO outside of pure wilder/hemphill stock) that is the catalyst because it has the strongest concetration of OFRN thus you have a castillo type framed dog and in color with a whopper bulldog head of proportionate size from all the whopper hidden and not to mention the straight shot of it coming through. 
hope that helps.. whats the drive like a upper end AST??



> SIDE NOTE:look at big E, thats not normal OFRN genetics in this day and age.. and when it was they were discribed to be built like well ... that dog (alligator for lack of a better example, hard scrawny bag of bones; hell on earth) as you can see that in the 1900 photo of the DDB of original strain... most likely itself being 1/5 bullmastiff at least because they had to use the bullmastiff to save the breed and mind you the bullmastiff is not the dog you know today its more like Chimera stock... or the working boer not these tubbo show imports. ..


----------



## Just Tap Pits

His drive is full tilt lol. Give him a task and he will do it. Hes hot(not a surprise with the camelot and whopper) and none stop. I have to be very vigilant with him and gage. I have not allowed them to come into contact with each other bcuz I know flex will hit gage with no hesitation. Ive ventured into small amounts of sport bitework and of course wp. Both of which he took to like a fish in water. I would assume with proper handling flex is more tham capable of anything.


----------



## Rudy4747

eddington ran the old family mix TB clouse and hemphil wilder cross mixed it with the whopper, that is what he continued to do. And that is the whopper done right. Not the over flow of chevy or camolot. Eddington really was a smart guy and he hardely pulled the monster whopper dogs he won with the smaller one!


----------



## Just Tap Pits

I fully believe(from what ive seen) the right person using the right dogs could easily take a big whopper or camelot dog and have correct hell on wheels bulldogs in just a couple breedings. Its all about understanding what you have and what you need to accomplish what you want.


----------



## Rudy4747

Possible probable maybe... would take generations to get the temperment and wind of a true bulldog. If some one strted now the probably would not have a over 50% consistancy. But might get a couple of good ones here and there. Just my thoughts...


----------



## doughboi

65-75lbs fast dogs... Havent ever seen a hog dog worth a  over 75lbs IMO without having a few other real bulldogs or a pack of curs to help it out. .. No prob.. glad I could help out. Find a good whopper and its easy to fall for em, maintaining good ones is harder because people refuse to look at the genetics right in front of em. I fell harder for the JRB, now they aint the same either but still good dogs. Good dogs are where you find em, do your homework find your favorite stock and stick with it.[/QUOTE]

So basically those dogs those dogs you meantioned earlier are all wopper dogs?Not really wanting one just info about them.But the more I find out about these dogs the more intrigued I become of them


----------



## Firehazard

doughboi said:


> 65-75lbs fast dogs... Havent ever seen a hog dog worth a  over 75lbs IMO without having a few other real bulldogs or a pack of curs to help it out. .. No prob.. glad I could help out. Find a good whopper and its easy to fall for em, maintaining good ones is harder because people refuse to look at the genetics right in front of em. I fell harder for the JRB, now they aint the same either but still good dogs. Good dogs are where you find em, do your homework find your favorite stock and stick with it.


So basically those dogs those dogs you meantioned earlier are all wopper dogs?Not really wanting one just info about them.But the more I find out about these dogs the more intrigued I become of them[/QUOTE]

no .. I answered your question in the first answer. 65-75lbs fast (hard) dogs.. the next part *haven't ever seen........* that was the beginning of a followthrough answer stating that I've also never seen a whopper hog dogs worth a crap over 75ish .. I was in a hurry and did NOT use proper punctuation, nor did I use the right word usage to direct the reader that I was now answerin a different part of the question.

Rudy.. Thats it .. right there and I is so easy to manipulate it with those strains more so than they are manipulated by other bulldog strains, and I say its because the old lightner stuff is the first DDB by another name of the time and because it was held and refined with all that pit dog blood from ireland and england.. it has a extreme trump on the size and yes the litter is scatter usually not much consistency, but when you find it and keep it, really .. not much other bulldogs out there that got much more getting the job done.


----------

